# Way to run WCG before logon



## Papahyooie (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok so I finally found out why my number were dropping every couple of days. My server, when it would restart for updates or whatnot, wouldnt log into the account because it had a password. I didnt think about this when I set it up. I have a password because a password is required to use remote desktop. My server sits in my living room without a monitor attatched, so I need to use remote desktop in order to use it, or i'll have to tote a monitor in there and restart it when I need to do something with it. So is there any way to make WCG (and F@H maybe too) start before the user is logged on? That way I can use my password but I still dont have to worry about checking it all the time to make sure it hasnt restarted in my absence.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2009)

It would have to be a service.  I don't think there is a way to install BOINC as a service. 


Edit: There is a way:

version 5: http://boincfaq.mundayweb.com/index.php?language=1&view=343
version 6: http://boincfaq.mundayweb.com/index.php?language=1&view=344

I don't know if that will work though.


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 21, 2009)

Why don't you just use the "Control userpasswords2" option? Run that command, and set to to not require a password. When you go to click apply, it will ask you what password to use to log in. You can still lock Windows and whatnot by doing this, and I think you'd be able to still use Remote Desktop too.


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 21, 2009)

I will have to try that. I'd like to not have to carry a monitor and set up there when I need to maintain it. Thank you! I hope it works, but if it doesnt I guess i'll just leave the password off and hope I dont have to maintain it that much. Can't having sitting idle without crunching!


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 21, 2009)

I mean it should work. The service starts with Windows, right? After you log on? Using that command allows you to just push the power button and walk away. But, in your case if the PC is just restarting after updates then it should do everything by itself.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2009)

Services start with the kernel.  For instance, the UPS.exe (Uninterruptable Power Supply) service starts even without logon because it has to be able to shut the computer down regardless of whether or not someone is logged in.  The same goes for themes, firewalls, and networking services.


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 21, 2009)

Ah ok. But do you think the method I described will work for him?


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol i didnt even see pbmasters suggestion. I will try Ford's then if that doesnt work, (which i think it will) try pbmaster's then if that doesnt work, give up and let it run without a password and suck it up and tote a monitor and keyboard to it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> Ah ok. But do you think the method I described will work for him?


Never used it so I don't know.  All I know is that only services can run without a user.

Problem is, it might not be easy to interface with a service.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 21, 2009)

FordGT90Concept is correct you need to reinstall as a service. Once, you have installed as a service you will be able to enjoy cruching without "user login" after an update has forced your rig to restart.

 Also, after you install WCG as a service. I would change the service login to a user with administrative rights. This will resolve an issue with "no work available" error that could arise after the service install.

I forgot to add... WCG Client will install as a service.. but, I'm not sure if the BOINC client has a service install...


----------

